
The Bengali Click Farmer - kkennis
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/the-bengali-click-farmer/
======
lioeters
It's a sharp and well-written review that highlights the inherent/implied
hypocrisy in a social-awareness documentary. Thank you for sharing the
thoughtful article.

